# Freak Accident leaves cyclist brain dead



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Man, this happened yesterday at my local velodrome. She rode a couple of times with my cycling group but she rode with the faster "guys". 

?Freak accident? leaves cyclist brain dead | FOX5 San Diego ? San Diego news, weather, traffic, sports from KSWB


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, what a bummer.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

tragic. She developed fast as a rider as well
Jae, was she doing the donut? I haven't been able to attend


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Such tragic loss.

I don't know if I would this a "freak" accident though. Just a few weeks ago another Socal rider Chris Cono also crashed into a lightpole in a crit and died.

The fact that your head hitting the ground or an immovable object... in the sport of cycling,.. is quite regular. And head injuries, with some resulting in death, from cycling is the highest of any sports. So I would not label this as freak accident though because the outcome was at least conceivable given the statictics on head injuries in cycling.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> tragic. She developed fast as a rider as well
> Jae, was she doing the donut? I haven't been able to attend


Yeah, she rode with us a couple of weeks ago. I thought she was going to be a regular. I never got a chance to interact with her because she rode with the "A" group. Haven't been to the velodrome this year (trying to get back in shape). 

They had a memorial ride for Jackie this morning after Donuts; there must've been about 300+ riders on the Strand this morning.


----------

